

Embed Python within LaTeX - gourneau
https://github.com/brotchie/python-sty 

======
pacbard
Nice idea!

It looks that pythontex (<https://github.com/gpoore/pythontex>) is a more
mature package. It seems it does not require to give shell permission to the
script. It also supports syntax highlighting through pygtments and a python
console output mode.

